# New speed limits in Spain



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody had any official notice of speed limits being lowered in Spain

http://thecanarynews.com/new-drivin...ction_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.U29C-YUF_jg.like

I have Googled around and cant find anything official to back up this report.

Although it does seem to be a can of worms, mostly aimed at the tourists

Bryan


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

These might interest some people.

_9. An EU Directive is to be implemented so that driving offences committed in one EU country are reported to the EU country of registration of the vehicle in question._

and

_10. Much stricter rules are being implemented for the Spanish registration of foreign registered vehicles kept in Spain._


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gosh dropping the limit from 30mph to 12mph in most urban areas. Are we sure that this is right?

Dick


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> Gosh dropping the limit from 30mph to 12mph in most urban areas. Are we sure that this is right?
> 
> Dick


its 20


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it quotes "from 30kph to 20kph".
as the normal limit is 50kph in built up areas (31mph?), I would imagine that this would apply to close urban areas, like the 20mph limits that are springing up in UK.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

20 kilometers equals 12 miles

Dick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I did see some 20kph signs in the middle of towns and villages when I was in Spain 2 weeks ago! Wasn't worried about keeping to that speed as the roads in question were quite narrow with cars parked on both sides 8-[


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

We were in Almeria area of Spain a month ago & don't remember seeing anyone sticking to speed limits or even any road restrictions. We had a hire car for some of the time & were always the slowest car on the road!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The problem with these slow (20mph in UK, an unbelievable 20kph in Spain) urban speed limits is sticking to them.

20mph means driving in 3rd gear - which needs constant accelerator pedal pressing/releasing and is hugely fuel hungry.

20kph probably means 2nd gear!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Then they will need stricter pollution controls-

Like electric vehicles only or turn off engine and PUSH :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or a man walking in front with a red flag!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

pippin said:


> Or a man walking in front with a red flag!


Unemployed toreadors ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's a load of old bull!


----------

